# haunts in eastern massachusetts?



## paja4 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is there any haunts in eastern massachusetts?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you talking about professional haunted houses?
Haunted_Attraction_Directory for Massachusetts


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

check out ma. make and take--we all have haunts--


----------

